
Offer HN: UI design and front end (HTML/CSS/JS) - adnanxsg
Hi, I&#x27;m building my portfolio and would like to offer free design and frontend services for either open source projects or small startups who don&#x27;t have a budget to get their website designed professionally.<p>No strings attached - thought it would be a good opportunity to see what people are building and help out if I can.<p>Email me at hello@startuplancer.com with details of how I can help you out.
======
mtmail
It's a generous offer but it's better to give every freelancer the same chance
to get projects. Add yourself as freelancer to the monthly
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)
thread.

~~~
adnanxsg
I think on hiring threads freelancers are looking for paid gigs. I'm just
offering a free redesign for projects that cant afford to spend money on that
(eg. open source projects with limited budgets)

